# Protein & 2WW



## kateharts (Feb 3, 2010)

Hi Ladies,

I massively upped my protein intake during stimms - I presume this is for egg quality. 

Do I need to keep this up during 2WW or is it just the pineapple juice and brazil nuts for 2WW?

Kate x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi there

It's a good idea to keep your protein levels up during 2ww as well. I put together a list of hints/tips a few years ago for during whole treatment cycle, including 2ww and it's included in a "pinned thread" on the ICSI board....here's the link...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=233077.0

Maybe you'll find some of it helpful.

Good luck
Natasha


----------

